# 2-week-old puppy, gagging and coughing?



## JerrodTune (Sep 14, 2010)

Our attractive Heinz 57 "Issabella" got with a local dog (breed also unknown) and had a litter of 8 puppies a little over two weeks ago. The puppies have all been developing well, and are all fat and active. However, just about an hour ago, one of the puppies began making some weird noises. He was heaving, wheezing, convulsing, and acting like he needed to vomit something up, but then... nothing. My wife would pick him up and hold him erect, and that would seem to ease the symptoms for a while. But as soon as she would put him back down on his belly again, he would start up again with the convulsing and gagging. 

All of the pups have been together since birth, and Isabella has been a bit of a poor mother, this being her first litter. We have to coerce her to feed, and she doesn't clean very well. Because of this, their bedding area gets dirty very quickly and has to be changed every 3-4 days. 

All that being said, does anyone have any idea what could be going on with this pup? This was an unexpected litter, all of which will be given up for adoption to local families and friends as soon as they are weaned, and we have no intentions of taking any of them to the vet for any reason before they are adopted. So, _"take him to the vet!"_ is not an option.

Any thoughts? Similar experiences?


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

JerrodTune said:


> Our attractive Heinz 57 *"Issabella" got with a local dog (breed also unknown) and had a litter of 8 puppies* a little over two weeks ago. The puppies have all been developing well, and are all fat and active. However, just about an hour ago,* one of the puppies began making some weird noises. He was heaving, wheezing, convulsing, and acting like he needed to vomit something up, but then... nothing. My wife would pick him up and hold him erect, and that would seem to ease the symptoms for a while. But as soon as she would put him back down on his belly again, he would start up again with the convulsing and gagging.*
> 
> All of the pups have been together since birth, and* Isabella has been a bit of a poor mother, this being her first litter*. We have to coerce her to feed, and she doesn't clean very well. Because of this, their bedding area gets dirty very quickly and has to be changed every 3-4 days.
> 
> ...


Since you already know the issue at hand deals 100% w/neglect, &, have blatantly decided NOT to "vet-up", my thoughts are not very pleasant. Poor little pup!!


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

Ugh.......


http://www.dogforums.com/dog-health-questions/80936-accedently-pregnant-information.html


----------



## indiana (May 27, 2010)

"This was an unexpected litter, all of which will be given up for adoption to local families and friends as soon as they are weaned, and *we have no intentions of taking any of them to the vet for any reason* before they are adopted. So, "take him to the vet!" is not an option."

What.
This doesn't make any sense at all. Also, her "first litter" should be her last. Get her spayed pronto. And yes, that involves going to the vet.


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

JerrodTune said:


> Our attractive Heinz 57 "Issabella" got with a local dog (breed also unknown) and had a litter of 8 puppies a little over two weeks ago. The puppies have all been developing well, and are all fat and active. However, just about an hour ago, one of the puppies began making some weird noises. He was heaving, wheezing, convulsing, and acting like he needed to vomit something up, but then... nothing. My wife would pick him up and hold him erect, and that would seem to ease the symptoms for a while. But as soon as she would put him back down on his belly again, he would start up again with the convulsing and gagging.
> 
> All of the pups have been together since birth, and Isabella has been a bit of a poor mother, this being her first litter. We have to coerce her to feed, and she doesn't clean very well. Because of this, their bedding area gets dirty very quickly and has to be changed every 3-4 days.
> 
> ...


Quite irresponsible. Did you even read the forum description?



> Please use this section as a resource to *discuss "diagnosed" conditions* and treatment options for your dog.
> *Important - All *serious concerns with your dog's health and well-being should be handled by a Veterinarian*, so please refrain from asking questions that are best suited for their office.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Disgusting... this pregnancy happened because of you being irresponsible and now you will let the puppy suffer because of your ignorance and because you dont want to lose a few bux. Ugh... poor pup and poor momma dog. 
Nessa


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

I find it difficult to understand why you're even seeking advice on a dog lovers forum when your main topic seems to indicate you could care less about your dogs health...as for the poor puppy it could be anything from kennel cough, to distemper, to parvo...go see a damn vet already. And get your dog fixed so you don't have this 'troublesome' problem again...


----------



## hachna (Jul 31, 2010)

Isolate the pup from the rest and see a vet asap, please.


----------



## JerrodTune (Sep 14, 2010)

indiana said:


> her "first litter" should be her last. Get her spayed pronto.


That's the plan. And we take our dog to the vet regularly.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

You take her (the mum) to the vet regularly but have no intent to take the pups before they go to their homes? All puppies given up for adoption should be vetted and checked and have their first set of vaccines, this is not just to protect the puppies either. You can bet dollars for donuts that if I took a pup from you and it infected my other pets or died shortly after coming to me and you NEVER had the pups checked that I would sue your a** five ways to friday. 

Regardless, by not getting vet care for this obviously struggling puppy you are committing animal abuse and in most states and provinces can be charged. I hope someone reports you. You are acting selfishly and irresponsibly. 

You cannot imagine the thoughts I wish to express here to you. Consider yourself lucky.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Take the whole litter to a vet ASAP, if the pup is sick the vet can give meds, it it's something that's congenital and would make the pups life difficult you can find outif it can be treated have it humanely euthinized so it doesn't suffer and the rest of the litter can be checked for whatever is causing the pups illness. As several people have VERY politely pointed out NOT getting the pup looked at is criminal neglect at the VERY least, it could possibly be leaving you and your wife open to animal abuse charges. 

Oh, and most states (and provinces) required the pups be a minimum of 8 weeks old, have a vet check and first set of shots BEFORE being released to new homes. Not doing so will open you to lawsuits by potential puppy home and probably cost you far more than a vet check and shots would. I would talk to the owner of the male dog (if you know who he belongs to) about sharing in the cost since BOTH of you were negligent the care of your animals.


----------

